# My home brew



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Well my bits are starting to arrive still got a few bits to come like solvents,double boiler and cooker


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Can i ask where you sourced this from?


----------



## Deasha (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice, another homebrew! 
Doing a bit myself!
What ingredients did you orderd? 

Hope you gonna plat cards open for a while so other can learn from you, or help you tweak your formulas..!

Good luck! And most of all.. HAVE FUN..!!
Gonna take hours and hours of research tho...


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> Can i ask where you sourced this from?


I could not find it all in one place you could look on eBay hobby stores and candel shops


----------

